# Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod



## darkeivl5 (9. Januar 2011)

*Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Ich habe eine neue Mod für Doom 3 gefunden damit könnt ihr eure Kiste mal auf hochturen bringen. Selbst viele spiele von heute sehen da alt aus vorallem wenn ihr die noch Configuriert : ein High end System soltet ihr auch haben habe es auf einer 9800Gtx+ übertaktet bis auf 6 bilder runtergekriegt... 

hier der Download 

News :: idGames


----------



## .Mac (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Naja, aber die Texturen sind immer noch Matsch.


----------



## Shi (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Sieht sehr geil aus. Jetzt müsste man nur Doom 3 haben.


----------



## darkeivl5 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Die mod kannste Pimpen dann sehen die Texturen nicht mehr so matschig aus kostet halt nur ne menge leistung xDDDD


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Sieht Geil aus aber ich hab kein Doom 3 
PS Ich wette ohne DoF kostet das nur halb soviel Leistung


----------



## weizenleiche (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Das macht Doom ja halbwechs spielbar


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Jap, sieht nett aus, fehlen nur bessere Texturen. Zusammen sicherlich um einiges besser.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Hey das ist ja mal n Grund, das Game doch endlich zu Ende zu spielen...
Nach zweidrittel hat mich immer die Lust daran verlassen...War zwar Bahnbrechend damals die Grafik...aber irgendwie fehlte mir da immer was, um durch zu halten 

Für alle hier die es noch nicht haben ... es aber mal wollen...

Beim Laden in Blau und beim Laden in Rot (um keine Namen zu nennen) gibts DooM 3 UnCut 18er für 10€....


----------



## Fettmull (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

naja, die Texturen sind immer noch die gleichen. Die haben nur an DOF rumgespielt, sieht aber
vielversprechend aus. Ne, da benutz ich doch lieber den Rygel-Mod.

mfg


----------



## kleinerSchuh (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Ein Addon gabs auch. Resurrection of Evil.

Auf dem PDA steht - Back to Mars!

Zitate die zu Angriffen führen bitte unterlassen oder per PM.
Danke & Gruß an alle die wissen wann das "Killerspiel" ausgeschaltet ist!


----------



## kero81 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Mann, hab alles wie in der Readme steht befolgt, jedoch sehe ich keine Änderung wenn ich Doom starte. Bräuchte mal eine helfende Hand.

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## darkeivl5 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

hast du das game gepatcht ?


----------



## kero81 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Hab die Green Pepper Version, das ist die US Version vpn Doom 3. Ich finde dafür keinen Patch. Der Deutsche 1.31 funktioniert nicht...

Edit:
Kurze Recherche. Gibt nur die US Version. Patch 1.3.1 hab ich installiert, jedoch steht bei den Eigenschaften der Exe immernoch Version 1.0. Ist das normal? Desweiteren hab ich ne Ati und da gibts doch so ein Problem mit den Catalyst A.I. ?!


----------



## darkeivl5 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hab die Green Pepper Version, das ist die US Version vpn Doom 3. Ich finde dafür keinen Patch. Der Deutsche 1.31 funktioniert nicht...




denke das es sonst nicht geht ohne patch hatte den nämlich drauf


----------



## darkeivl5 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

lade den mal runter vielleicht geht der ja 

DOOM 3 Patch 1.3.1 download on Fileplay (DOOM3-1.3.1.exe)


----------



## kero81 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Ok, werde ich versuchen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Wie veträgt sich die Sikkmod mit der Extreme Quality Mod von Rygel, hat das schon jemand getestet?


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

So, hab die ganze Nacht rumgetest und hab nun eine wie ich finde sehr gute .cfg zusammengestellt.
(Bisschen schade dass Sikkpin standardmäßig keine brauchbare Voreinstellungen mitliefert, er erwartet dass sich jeder selbst eine zusammenstellt, was aber leider schnell mehrere Stunden dauert.)

Aber zu meiner:
Absolut FPS-Freundlich, kräftige Farben, gute Farbverhältnisse, aber keinesfalls generell zu hell (wegen der Atmosphäre).
Kann ich nur empfehlen, schauts euch mal an, kein Vergleich zu der gammeligen Originaloptik^^


Beispiel-Screenshots:
(ingame siehts aber immer "runder" aus als auf nem einzelnen Bild...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte um paar Kommentare.

Einfach diese commands hier ans Ende der DoomConfig.cfg im sikkmod-Ordner kopieren, aber so dass der letzte alte Command von dem ersten neuen hier überschrieben wird.


seta r_useVignetting "0"
seta r_filmgrainStrength "1.0"
seta r_filmgrainScale "1.0"
seta r_filmgrainBlendMode "0"
seta r_useFilmgrain "0"
seta r_celShadingThreshold "1.0"
seta r_celShadingScale "1.0"
seta r_celShadingMethod "2"
seta r_useCelShading "0"
seta r_colorGradingParm "0"
seta r_useColorGrading "0"
seta r_motionBlurQuality "1"
seta r_motionBlurLerp "0.5"
seta r_motionBlurFactor "1.0"
seta r_motionBlurMaxThreshold "45"
seta r_motionBlurMinThreshold "10"
seta r_motionBlurFPSThreshold "20"
seta r_motionBlurMaskDistance "32"
seta r_motionBlurScale "0.1"
seta r_useMotionBlur "1"
seta r_dofConditionZoom "1"
seta r_dofConditionTalk "1"
seta r_dofConditionReload "1"
seta r_dofConditionGUI "1"
seta r_dofConditionCinematic "1"
seta r_dofConditionAlways "1"
seta r_dofFocus "64"
seta r_dofFar "512"
seta r_dofNear "-64"
seta r_dofBlurQuality "0"
seta r_dofBlurScale "1.4"
seta r_useDepthOfField "2"
seta r_lensFlareStrength "1.5"
seta r_useLensFlare "0"
seta r_sunOriginZ "0.0"
seta r_sunOriginY "0.0"
seta r_sunOriginX "0.0"
seta r_sunShaftsQuality "4"
seta r_sunShaftsMaskStrength "0.5"
seta r_sunShaftsStrength "0.5"
seta r_sunShaftsSize "8.0"
seta r_useSunShafts "0"
seta r_ssaoBlendScale "2.0"
seta r_ssaoBlendPower "2.0"
seta r_ssaoBlurEpsilon "16"
seta r_ssaoBlurQuality "1"
seta r_ssaoBlurScale "5.0"
seta r_ssaoBlurMethod "1"
seta r_ssaoAmount "1.0"
seta r_ssaoBias "0.075"
seta r_ssaoRadius "16"
seta r_ssaoMethod "7"
seta r_useSSAO "0"
seta r_ssilBlurEpsilon "4"
seta r_ssilBlurQuality "0"
seta r_ssilBlurScale "1.0"
seta r_ssilBlurMethod "0"
seta r_ssilAmount "1.0"
seta r_ssilRadius "128"
seta r_useSSIL "0"
seta r_bloomGamma "1.0"
seta r_bloomScale "0.8"
seta r_bloomBlurScaleY "1.0"
seta r_bloomBlurScaleX "1.0"
seta r_bloomBlurIterations "0"
seta r_bloomBufferSize "4"
seta r_useBloom "1"
seta r_hdrGlareSize "1.0"
seta r_hdrGlareScale "1.0"
seta r_hdrGlareStyle "1"
seta r_hdrBloomSize "1.0"
seta r_hdrBloomScale "1.0"
seta r_hdrBloomOffset "6.0"
seta r_hdrBloomThreshold "3.0"
seta r_hdrBloomWhitePoint "0.8"
seta r_hdrBloomMiddleGray "0.2"
seta r_hdrBloomToneMapper "0"
seta r_hdrLumThresholdMin "0.15"
seta r_hdrLumThresholdMax "1"
seta r_hdrDitherSize "1.0"
seta r_hdrDither "0"
seta r_hdrBlueShiftFactor "0.5"
seta r_hdrWhitePoint "1"
seta r_hdrMiddleGray "0.18"
seta r_hdrAdaptationRate "50"
seta r_hdrToneMapper "1"
seta r_useHDR "1"
seta r_edgeAAFilterScale "1.0"
seta r_edgeAASampleScale "1"
seta r_useEdgeAA "0"
seta r_softShadowsBlurEpsilon "4"
seta r_softShadowsBlurScale "1.0"
seta r_softShadowsBlurFilter "1"
seta r_useSoftShadows "1"
seta g_healthRegenFeedback "50"
seta g_healthRegenSteps "4"
seta g_healthRegenLimit "100"
seta g_healthRegenAmt "1"
seta g_healthRegenDelay "5"
seta g_healthRegenTime "1"
seta g_useHealthRegeneration "0"
seta g_bloodSprayFrequency "0.5"
seta g_bloodSprayDistance "96"
seta g_bloodSprayTime "5"
seta g_showBloodSpray "1"
seta g_ambientLightColor "0.125 0.125 0.125"
seta g_ambientLightRadius "1024 1024 1024"
seta g_useAmbientLight "1"
seta g_batteryRechargeRate "120"
seta g_batteryLife "60"
seta g_goggleType "0"
seta g_crosshairLerp "0.5"
seta g_crosshairType "0"
seta g_crosshair "1"
seta g_zombieResurrectionCount "1"
seta g_useZombieResurrection "0"
seta g_randomEnemyHealthScale "1.0"
seta g_useRandomEnemyHealth "0"
seta g_weaponAwarenessDistance "32"
seta g_useWeaponAwareness "1"
seta g_useExplosionFX "0"
seta g_useRealisticAmmoUsage "0"
seta g_useRandomEncounters "0"
seta g_showFirstPersonBody "0"
seta g_tracerFrequency "0.5"
seta g_burnAwayDelay "0.0"


----------



## fuddles (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Wow da haste dir aber ne Menge arbeit gemacht 

Nur wo ist die Kantenglättung?


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

... stand auf 4x ingame...


----------



## Hübie (29. April 2011)

Kein SSAO und EdgeAA?


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Nein, SSAO zieht mir zuviel Leistung bei zuwenig sichtbarem Unterschied, glaube aber dass das Sikkmod SSAO bei mir auch garnicht richtig funktioniert hat, da warn immer so leichte Streifen im Bild...

mit EdgeAA bin ich grad noch am rumexperimentieren (kann man viele spezifische Sachen dazu einstellen), zum Zeitpunkt der Screenshots war halt nur 4x AA ingame aktiviert, wollte halt erstmal die Beleuchtung (für meine Ansprüche) perfekt einstellen, ich denke mal gerade auf dem 3. Screenshot von links sieht man dass das auch geglückt ist
(wie schon gesagt, ausbalancierte, aber satte und kräftige Farben (soll ja etwas Eyecandy sein), gleiche gilt fürs HDR, die dunklen Ecken sind aber dennoch schön dunkel geblieben (der Grusel-Atmosphäre (in den dunklen Levels) zuliebe, sieht man auf dem 3. Screenshot z.B. links hinten wo's in den Gang reingeht, oder an der hinteren Kiste rechts an der Treppe, die nicht angescheint wird). Dass die Beleuchtung geglückt ist sieht man ebenfalls auf dem 3. Screenshot z.B. rechts hinten an der Wand, wo die Jalouisienstreifen-Schatten sind, stellt man das HDR bzw. die Farbverteilung nur minimal anders, dann sieht das wesentlich schlechter (unrealistischer) aus.

Ich lege eben großen Wert auf den Spagat zwischen sieht gut aus, aber behält auch die Grusel-Atmosphäre bei, das ganze bei spielbaren / guten FPS. 

Wenn ich z.B. den Grainfilter drüberlege mag es atmosphärisch in den dunklen Ecken noch etwas besser rüberkommen, trotzdem geht dir das ständig graue Bild, vorallem in den Hell beleuchteten Levels, kräftig auf den Sack, oder ich kann auch Soft-Shadows aktivieren, nur gehen dann die FPS um locker 2/3 zurück und der optische Unterschied ist doch eher gering, davon hat auch niemand was!


----------



## Hübie (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Doom³ zieht Leistung? Über welche Hardware reden wir hier?


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Vanilla natürlich nicht so arg, aber mit der generellen Sikkmod schon, denn die enthält:

- Soft shadows
- HDR
- Bloom
- Depth of Field
- SSAO
- SSIL
- Motion blur
- Sun shafts


Diese Sachen kosten alle Leistung, schau dir Crysis an (die meisten Sachen wurden daraus exportiert und für die DOOM 3 Engine kompiliert)


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Cool das Spiel hat voll geowned damals...werde es mir extra dafür wieder kaufen.


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Habs mir letzt auch extra für einen 20er in Steam geholt.

Hatte es 2007 schon, da liefs aber eher mäßig bei mir, jetzt mit diesen Super-Mods macht es tierisch Spaß das Nachts nochmal durchzuzocken. 

Ist zwar streng gesehen nur stupides Monster-abballern, aber irgendwie trotzdem sau unterhaltsam und gut, vielleicht weil es eher einfach gestrickt ist, keine komplizierte Story, keine komplizierten Nebenmissionen, einfach durchballern


----------



## Hübie (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*



marauder1 schrieb:


> Vanilla natürlich nicht so arg, aber mit der generellen Sikkmod schon, denn die enthält:
> 
> - Soft shadows
> - HDR
> ...


 
Was bitte ist SSIL?
Aber mal abgesehen davon. Selbst Crysis mit seinen großen Aussenarealen läuft flüssig auf aktuellen Systemen. Ich werds mir mal saugen und seh selbst  Danke jedenfalls für den Hinweis.


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Lad dir bitte Sikkmod und kopier einfach meine Config rein, da hast defintiv eine sehr gute Ausgangsbasis, mit EdgeAA, SSAO und so kannst dann selbst bissl rumexperimentieren.

Der Mod hat vorallem einen Vorteil, du kannst alle changes "on-the-fly" im Spiel sehen, also ESC drücken, Wert ändern, wieder ESC und die Änderung is sofort da.

Wem dieses "Reflektieren von Licht auf glatten Oberflächen" etwas zu arg ist, der soll einfach Bloom ausschalten, habs zugunsten von Eye-Candy angelassen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*



marauder1 schrieb:


> Habs mir letzt auch extra für einen 20er in Steam geholt.
> 
> Hatte es 2007 schon, da liefs aber eher mäßig bei mir, jetzt mit diesen Super-Mods macht es tierisch Spaß das Nachts nochmal durchzuzocken.
> 
> Ist zwar streng gesehen nur stupides Monster-abballern, aber irgendwie trotzdem sau unterhaltsam und gut, vielleicht weil es eher einfach gestrickt ist, keine komplizierte Story, keine komplizierten Nebenmissionen, einfach durchballern


 
Es kostet im Saturn doch nur 6,99€ !?


----------



## marauder1 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Mir egal, ich wohn auf dem Land, hier gibts keinen Saturn.

Und wenn ich extra hinfahren würde wären die Reisekosten definitv höher. 

Außerdem muss für mich ein Spiel einfach Steam dabei haben, alle Games schön übersichtlich in der Library, auch in 10 Jahren noch downloadbar, automatische Updates, 1000 toller Funktionen, da will ich nicht drauf verzichten.

DVD is mir zu umständlich und zu altmodisch, immer dieses rumhantieren mit den Scheiben und nach einem Jahr sind sie sowieso nicht mehr auffindbar oder zerkratzt, oder CD-Key verlorn, oder was weiß ich...

Wenn ich z.B. in DOOM 3 am Settings ausprobieren bin und nicht weiß was Funktion XY ist, dann drück ich ingame einfach "#" und kann bequem lossurfen und googeln, ohne das Spiel verlassen zu müssen.


----------



## Hübie (30. April 2011)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

Ich hab sogar noch die CD-Version ^^

Also ich kann alles hochschrauben und läuft flüssig - nur sobald ich SSIL aktiviere brechen die fps um 50% ein :O Aber irgendwie wird der AF unterbunden. Die Bodentexturen sehen damit echt mies aus. Verträgt sich diese Mod mit Rygels??


----------



## Casbian (29. September 2013)

*AW: Sikkmod 1.0 RC für Doom 3 neue High end Grafik Mod*

MAN DAS MIt DEM dOOM MOds RAFF ICH NICHT IST MIR ALLES ZU HOCH!Der Sixx Mod geht nun,aber  jetzt sind die gesichter verschwommen eine seite ist hell und die andere dunkel.kann mir einer sagen wie man das ändert?


----------

